# website



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I am going to start working on gathering information and cost of how to go about building a good website for our farm.  Please share with me, what you use and the cost and what you like and don't like about it.


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm currently using webs.com to build my site.
I like it because it allows me to build and maintain a site for free and then when I have it "just the way I want it" I can upgrade it and have a "commercial" domain name and additional features (such as email).  It comes with a sitebuilder program that is easy to use.
What I don't like about it is that until you upgrade your web address is ------.webs.com, but for free you really can't complain much about that.  Upgrading is not expensive.
Here's what I'm working on there:  http://www.honakerfarm.webs.com/

In another life...I used Homestead.com   
They'll build your site for you to begin with if you want...crazy fee for that though.
They have an online sitebuilder but your ability to do things there is limited.  If you want full ability to manage your site you need to download their sitebuilder program.  I found it to be ok on some computers but others it would "jam" and become troublesome.
I would direct you to the website that I ran on Homestead but since you'd only be able to view the homepage (rest is password protected) there's not much point as you wouldn't be able to see much.

You can also register a domain name from any number of sites and then build a website with any number of computer programs or have one built for you and link it to the domain.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Jul 11, 2011)

I use webs.com as well, and I have to say I love it. I still use the free version, can't be bothered to pay to get rid of the extra .webs.com portion of my url.

I definitely like the way their sitebuilder is set up. Easy to use and it even links straight to photobucket, which is great for me because that's the only thing I use to upload photos. It also works just fine with HTML from other sites (like my site counter at the bottom of the page), and the "pre-built" page templates are awesome. The location page even has a built-in map.
This is the site I use: http://critescaprines.webs.com/


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2011)

I use Lycos (Tripod).  I like the sitebuilder they have.  I built it / started w/ the free then started paying when I was done.  8.95 a mo.

FYI - A lot of people won't visit (and some virus protection won't let them open) free sites.  Too much adware / spyware.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2011)

We use www.1&1.com 
I've been using them for about 8yrs and really like them. Very easy to use and seem to be the most reasonable. I've never been a big fan of free sites because I can't stand the ads.
We have two websites which can be found at www.finleyboers.com and www.renegadejrt.com 

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 11, 2011)

webs.com as well... you can get pretty detailed

http://hillcroftheritagefarm.webs.com/


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 11, 2011)

My DH has been a programmer since the mid 1970s when computers filled entire rooms.  He is VERY cheap because we do not need much.  He charges $20 an hour, and can build sites, maintain and host.  He does not charge a monthly contract fee, meaning he will only charge by the hour when things are added, changed and updated.   

Some of personal sites are:  www.BencalLoft.com www.RockDoveRanch.com www.HomingPigeon.com www.PigeonGram.org www.WhiteDoveReleases.info

Send me a PM or email for details if interested.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I am viewing each of your websites and studying them.  Thanks for the help so far.  

Roll and Renegade: is it possible on yours to set it up so you have links under the doe/sires pictures to open up into another window to display more photos of each animal and pedigrees?   I am assumming for every page you have opening up the cost goes up?  

like on this website: you view their animals and then click on the photo to go to an individual page of the animal with more information. 

http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/index.asp


----------



## chels24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been working on a website on weebly. It's really easy to use and free until you buy your domain name. Until then the address is ____.weebly.com. I think it's really easy to use and add pictures. My website is http://lazyjgoats.weebly.com if you click on the pictures it will take you to a page that shows the pedigree.

forgot to add it's 39.35 to buy the domain name for a year


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a paid for site on webs.com too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I have a paid for site on webs.com too.


the way you have your for sale page set up, is how I would like to view most the animals, including doe page and sire page, with a link to click on to view pedigrees. Is the pedigree thing hard to set up?  Does it add more cost to have all those links to click on?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't have a website for our goats but I do use Weebly as a part of my honors English course and have students use it as well for various projects during the year.  I like how easy it is to use and personalize.  However, I have yet to purchase my own domain and don't know what that would run.  Best of luck and please let us know when your site is-I'd love to see it


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually, if you click on the link below the pedigree, you can go to the pedigree site and do it for free. Then you just copy it from the email they send you and paste to your website. No, no extra cost for all the pages. Just time to set them all up.

I like simple and easy to read. My old eyes get tired quickly with all that fancy stuff.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

that amazes me that it wouldn't be extra to have all those extra pages.   I view some websites and they are trying to cram so much on one page, it confusses my simple brain.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2011)

chels24 said:
			
		

> I've been working on a website on weebly. It's really easy to use and free until you buy your domain name. Until then the address is ____.weebly.com. I think it's really easy to use and add pictures. My website is http://lazyjgoats.weebly.com if you click on the pictures it will take you to a page that shows the pedigree.
> 
> forgot to add it's 39.35 to buy the domain name for a year


instead of having all the pedigrees on one page, could you have opened up a seperate page for each animal with their own pedigree and pictures of the dams and sires.  And If I am not too thick headed, from what I am understanding it wouldn't cost more to have 10 seperate pages opening up, instead of just one page?  I like your website, but I have to admit, I found it hard to figure out the pedigree page and photos at first glance.


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2011)

FYI - on the webs.com sites...once you pay to upgrade the site there are no longer ads on your page unless you want ads on your page.

If this link works it'll give you the costs of the premium (paid) packages for webs.com
http://members.webs.com/s/premium/index?ss=accounttypeupgrade_sitemanager_sidebar


You can do anything you want with a webs site really.  You can even set up a mobile website so that when people enter your web address into their phone they are brought to an easy to view version of your site.  (And there is no charge for this even if you're using the free version).


I haven't had the time I really want to devote to my site.  But to answer your question as to "can you add links to pedigree pages"...the answer on webs is yes you can.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2011)

KSal, thanks for the info on the pedigree generator...that's awesome...gonna have to use it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2011)

No problem. It made it so much easier to do it. Just takes time to type in all the names.


----------



## chels24 (Jul 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> chels24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't cost anything to add more pages. My intention is to be able to click on any doe or buck and it takes you to a separate page for each animal that has pedigree and reference pictures. The sitstay site makes it really easy (and its free) to make their pedigree and then copy the code, it is just time consuming. I agree though it is really confusing the way I have it now, especially after I added pictures last night. Now it looks kind of clustered and I still need to add the sites to the breeders/owners of the pictures.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am viewing each of your websites and studying them.  Thanks for the help so far.
> 
> Roll and Renegade: is it possible on yours to set it up so you have links under the doe/sires pictures to open up into another window to display more photos of each animal and pedigrees?   I am assumming for every page you have opening up the cost goes up?
> 
> ...


20kids,

Yes you can add links and pages anywhere you want.


----------

